# Fair Chase Petiton/Last Call



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This Tuesday, Aug. 5th is the deadline, so if you have a petition get it notarized Monday morning and to Gary Masching in Bismarck. FedEx works great. Doesn't matter if it is filled, draw a line through the blanks before you notarize it. Like waiting for Santa Claus or the Grim Reaper.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Four voter-initiated ballot measures turned in ahead of deadline
> By DALE WETZEL
> 
> Associated Press Writer
> ...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Advocates for the hunting initiative arrived at the Capitol shortly after 7 p.m. Tuesday, having arranged to get into the building after hours. Their initiative would prohibit the owners of a private, fenced game preserve from allowing paying customers to shoot deer, elk and other game inside the enclosure.

Gary Masching, of Bismarck, a member of the initiative's sponsoring committee, said the petition had 12,964 signatures, which is only 120 more than the minimum number of 12,844 that is needed to qualify for the ballot.

Roger Kaseman, of Linton, the initiative campaign's chairman, said supporters of the measure would be waiting to see if they made their goal. Lee Ann Oliver, the elections director in Secretary of State Al Jaeger's office, said a few hundred petition signatures are often disqualified during the monthlong petition review process.

"It's going to be nail-biting time," Kaseman said. "We'll just wait and hope for the best."

I can't believe thats all the signatures they could get.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Has anyone with the fair chase camp commented on the prospect of any proposed elk hunt in the park? After all,,,isnt it actually a high fence enclosure???


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

How many acres are in the park??? The Park has problems keeping animals in the fences just like canned shoot operators.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I agree,,,,,they really dont care how many acres but I wonder if they are willing to make an exception here? And the groups in ND that support the petition? Let's see if they reply. I am curious how they are going to react and listen to their reasoning.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a friend who raise deer like many raise cows, he lets people shoot them for a fee. It's not hunting, he does not promote it as hunting. He simply raises deer instead of cows.

How about all these pheasant that are fence raised, no difference is there?
Easiest way to get some pheasant is put some small stones in a paper bag and shake it... the fence raised ones will come right to you for food. uke:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

g/o said:


> I can't believe thats all the signatures they could get.


I guess their scare tactics didn't work too well. Let's hope 121 of the signatures get thrown out.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Easiest way to get some pheasant is put some small stones in a paper bag and shake it... the fence raised ones will come right to you for food.


Now that is the funniest thing I've read on this site :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Has anyone with the fair chase camp commented on the prospect of any proposed elk hunt in the park? After all,,,isnt it actually a high fence enclosure???


No, elk and deer both move freely into and out of the park at will. The fence around TRNP doesn't even slow them down.

huntin1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Now that is the funniest thing I've read on this site


Thank you g/o, it's actually true.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bet that paper bag thing really saves on the shells too g/o. Didn't you know how well that works!!! :roll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

No we never tried the paper bag trick, Monte and I usually honk the horn or whistle and they come a running. I'll show you this fall how well that works.


----------

